# Geen driver voor ATI Radeon 3600 Asus EAH3650 SILENT/HTDI 51

## Kribbe

Hoi het schijnt dat er geen linuxdriver is voor mijn grafische kaart de ATI Radeon 3600 Asus EAH3650 SILENT/HTDI 512MB, 2xDVI, HDMI, PCIe

Klopt het dat daar geen driver voor te vinden is voor Gentoo? Ik wil er mee videoeditten en deze kaart heeft een hardwarematige H.264/VC-1 decoder voor Blu-Ray en HD DVD film.

Het ziet er naar uit dat ik een andere grafische kaart  moet aanschaffen om te kunnen video-editten met Gentoo. Is er geen hardware compatbility list? Weet iemand een krachtige grafische kaart die geschikt is om HDformaat te video-editten en waar een Linux gentoo driver voor is?   :Confused: 

----------

## paulusbrand

Kun je niet de radeonHD driver proberen met vaapi als acceleratie?

xf86-video-ati voor de duidelijkheid   :Wink: 

----------

## Kribbe

Hoi Paulusbrand, bedankt voor je reactie ik was een tijdje afwezig en heb inmiddels een geforce kaart in mijn systeem. Maar ik hou het in gedachten om eens te proberen.

----------

